# Stocking idead?



## BigBT (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi all,
i have a 45g tank and i would like to stock it with cichlids but i would like some suggestions? I like severums, blue acaras, convics, fire mouths, jewels and some others. Anyone know what i couls fit in this sized tank and how many of what i could keep. 

Thanks all, BigBT


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats a kinda small tank for south americans. you could do a few convicts, maybe some other the others, but im not to sure about most new worlds. have you looked into rams or angels? they are much smaller and more peaceful. if your looking into aggresive, maybe a african cichlid tank would be good?


----------



## BigBT (Feb 26, 2006)

I thought it was small for most cichlids... apart from the dwarf cichlids. I really like convics tho, how many would i beable to keep? possible 2 or 4? and with convics can you keep corydoras?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want new world you could have two pairs at each end of the tank. E.G. two convicts and two firemouths. Giving the fish partners and a large enough territory with caves etc to make them feel more secure reduces the aggression in the tank and both pairs will successfully breed and rasie fry if your lucking, even in a 45g. The reason why only keeping a couple of similar sized pairs is recommended is because many new fishkeepers have the habit of cramming their tanks with a small cichlid from here, that's a nice looking cichlid let's buy that, I saw a nice breeding pair of jack dempseys yesterday you don't get those often, let's buy those.
In the end the tank is like a scene from independance day. You can't "overcrowd "these sorts of cichlids like malawis and expect the aggression levels in the tank to be reduced, they will only increase.
If you want a more colorful livly and peaceful tank, I would recomend buying a few pairs of rams, kribs etc, as dwarf cichlids seem to cope with less space better than the cichliasoma genes. 
Finally, I would like to stress that before you make your final decision, it will be easier for you and the fish in the long run if you buy your fish according to your water chemistry already. If you have soft to neutral water, I would go dwarf cichlids/kribs etc. If your water is from neutral to hard water I would go convicts/firemouths even lake malawi/tankyinikan cichlids. 
If your water pH is different to the water in which your chosen fish prefer, you can alter the GH and pH of the water using buffers in the form of rocks and though, though it's much easier in the long run just to stick with fish that suite the tap water you already have. 
If you are to keep convicts wih firemouths though, ensure that the firemouths are slightly larger than the convicts as if they are smaller they woun't be able to hold their own aggainst the more aggressive convicts as juvis. Once both the firemouths and convicts are mature however, they will be safe to keep together in pairs without having to worry about size issues.
Finally, if you have soft water (or choose to make your water soft using various techniques) you will be able to keep cories.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow how many cories can you have in a 45? I'm picturing a VAST herd of them! lol


----------



## BigBT (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. The water i have here is soft and just below neutral. My older brother keeps Discus due to the water stats here and he helped me choose the tank i have. He also suggested i should try having a full planted tank CO2 more lighting and keep a pair of rams, but i think if i was going that way i would need to save up some more money. Ive been told by my brother kinda the same as what you have said cichlid man, never buy because it looks good. If i like the look of the fish ask the guy to keep it for me and research it at home. Id like to keep malawi's but i dunno, Are they more difficult to keep? I know the ph for them can be from 7.5~8.5? How would i keep the ph constant? If i were to buy rock (limestone? lava rock?) how would i know how much to put in? is there a risk of adding to much rock and making my ph rocket? Ive herd that baking soda making you ph 8.1 no matter how much you add. Well thanks again and any info on what ive asked would be great.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Your best bet, IMO, is South American or West african fish. Your water parameters are perfect so you wouldn't have to worry about water chemistry. My water is similar. Lot's of very attractive and interesting fish will work.


----------



## BigBT (Feb 26, 2006)

Any suggestions ron?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Check out kribensis ( Pelvicachromis pulcher ). 2 males and 2 females and a scool of 8 congo tetras ( Phenacogrammus interruptus ).


----------

